# Is it safe to use mosquitoes repellent tablets in a room?



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear friends:
My dad is planning to use tonight mosquitoes repellent tablets ins his room which is next to mine. And I wonder if this product put my budgie's life in danger? I'm worried and I have told him not to use it but they need it to protect my nephew 

I will move my babies to another room 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I have seen the product it is not tablets, is a RAID mosquito liquid repellent.it is a difusser that you plug in the wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Any product like this is very likely dangerous especially to birds who have very sensitive respiratory systems. At the very least, any bird should not be in the same room with these
chemicals. Doors closed policy, or don't use at all.. for me!. Aren't there any ways you could protect your nephew, such as screens on windows?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What ever happened with this? Did your dad use the product?

I found this on amazon.com - it repels mosquitos *without any chemicals.* Some reviews claim it works. Might be worth a try?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BGIE9Y...t=&hvlocphy=9031057&hvtargid=pla-349846115229


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

He did use it only for 4 hours in his rooms. My budgies were two rooms distance from his room. I leave half of a windows open where my budgies where and in the room that is on the middle which is mine , I turn on the air purifier machine. My budgies woke up okey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

But that is something I will have to do all Saturdays when my nephew comes. I have already told him to try peppermint oil . Someone told me it’s is pretty useful with mosquitoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Raid liquid mosquito repellent is being used in a room in your home, then the budgies need to be put into a room as far away from that room as possible. 
Close the door and put a rolled towel along the bottom to block any fumes from entering the room.
Spray and liquid insect repellents are very toxic to your budgies' respiratory systems.

I don't completely understand why insect repellent be used when your nephew visits? 
Are there screens on your windows to prevent insects from entering the home?*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *If Raid liquid mosquito repellent is being used in a room in your home, then the budgies need to be put into a room as far away from that room as possible.
> 
> Close the door and put a rolled towel along the bottom to block any fumes from entering the room.
> 
> ...


Dear FaeryBee: how are you? Thanks for replying. That's what I'm doing. My budgies are far away from my parents rooms. Most of the time the mosquitoes bite my little nephew.. Usually they sleep with their door open because it gets hot at night. The bathroom that is inside my parents rooms has glass partition windows that they leave open all day, they leave the door of the bathroom open so that air will come into the room, the glass partitions walls of the room are open too and they also leave the room terrace glass partition doors open.

There are no screens on the windows but I know they would probably not like me to put glass partitions to it. Besides in the place I'm they don't sell those adhesive screen for windows. (I'm still looking for that products).














That's why i suggested him to change this raid product for natural options like peppermint oil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

But i will see if someone can send me out those screen.  someone told me peppermint oil works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your questions about the chemical products have been adequately answered in this thread and I'm now closing it. 

Best wishes!*


----------

